# Hip Flexor issues



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I've had flexibility issues with my right hip for the last decade or so. I can't think of any single issue that I did to it but I can't really cross my right leg over my left. I feel like it might have come from one of the random things I did to my legs playing soccer from pretty much birth through first couple years of college, but who knows.


Anyways, I'm riding more right now than I probably ever have, and when I hit about 30 miles my right hip starts absolutely killing me. And it will hurt for the next three days or so, riding, walking, sitting, standing etc.


Any and all idea's welcome on how to make this go away, or what stretches you might recommend etc.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sylint said:


> I've had flexibility issues with my right hip for the last decade or so. I can't think of any single issue that I did to it but I can't really cross my right leg over my left. I feel like it might have come from one of the random things I did to my legs playing soccer from pretty much birth through first couple years of college, but who knows.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm riding more right now than I probably ever have, and when I hit about 30 miles my right hip starts absolutely killing me. And it will hurt for the next three days or so, riding, walking, sitting, standing etc.
> ...


If you can't cross your leg(s) then maybe look into rolling the IT band. Get the black roller if you decide to do it. It's very dense and durable. Roll 2X/day for a month before you make a decision if it's helping. Takes a while to elongate the band being that it is not muscle.

Google Psoas stretch for some good visuals on the hip flexor as well.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

woodys737 said:


> If you can't cross your leg(s) then maybe look into rolling the IT band. Get the black roller if you decide to do it. It's very dense and durable. Roll 2X/day for a month before you make a decision if it's helping. Takes a while to elongate the band being that it is not muscle.
> 
> Google Psoas stretch for some good visuals on the hip flexor as well.



My left over right is no problem, it's almost unbelievable the difference in flexibility in the two hip joints.


I can get my right foot up on my left knee, but the hip doesn't really want to rotate down so my knee is sticking up quite a bit. Also this really hurts my hip.

I'll look into the IT band, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Sylint said:


> My left over right is no problem, it's almost unbelievable the difference in flexibility in the two hip joints.
> 
> 
> I can get my right foot up on my left knee, but the hip doesn't really want to rotate down so my knee is sticking up quite a bit. Also this really hurts my hip.
> ...


That doesn't sound like your hip flexors or a hip flexion problem. If tight hip flexors were a problem you either wouldn't be able to extend your hip, which you don't really do too much in cycling anyway (out of the saddle at the bottom of your pedal stroke would probably be when you would notice some tightness if it was tight). Sometimes folks pinch the joint capsule of the hip with a lot of hip flexion but that's not what you're describing.

You're describing a lack of hip external rotation. When you say it really hurts can you describe where and what kind of hurt (shooting pain, "pulling" or stretching type pain, throbbing, etc.)?

Is it the same when you stretch it as it is when you get the pain from riding?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Dwayne Barry said:


> That doesn't sound like your hip flexors or a hip flexion problem. If tight hip flexors were a problem you either wouldn't be able to extend your hip, which you don't really do too much in cycling anyway (out of the saddle at the bottom of your pedal stroke would probably be when you would notice some tightness if it was tight). Sometimes folks pinch the joint capsule of the hip with a lot of hip flexion but that's not what you're describing.
> 
> You're describing a lack of hip external rotation. When you say it really hurts can you describe where and what kind of hurt (shooting pain, "pulling" or stretching type pain, throbbing, etc.)?
> 
> Is it the same when you stretch it as it is when you get the pain from riding?



I appreciate the reply....I'm assuming hip flexor/it band based off nothing at all except wiki-pedia and people going "ohh it might be this...."


It's the outside of the hip joint, but still the "inside" of the leg. It's always more of an ache when not riding, when riding it mostly hurts on the upstroke, and then it's almost a sharp pain at what feels like...2 inches maybe below my best guess of the actual joint on the outside middle of my upper-upper thigh?

Honestly it almost feel's like it just needs to "pop" and I'd feel much better. 

Hurray for random pains!


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Femoral acatabular impingement (sorry 2 hour sleep) check out the symptoms. sounds a bit like me, its no fun but does not affect my bike riding.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

slowdave said:


> Femoral acatabular impingement (sorry 2 hour sleep) check out the symptoms. sounds a bit like me, its no fun but does not affect my bike riding.



well damn...that actually looks like it fits with the lose of range of motion and contingent pain.


I'd rather not get scoped on my hip  Thanks, that might at least give me somewhere to start.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

slowdave said:


> Femoral acatabular impingement (sorry 2 hour sleep) check out the symptoms. sounds a bit like me, its no fun but does not affect my bike riding.


That's what I'm thinking or maybe some sort of bursitis.

I'd go see a good orthopedic or sports PT or MD.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> That's what I'm thinking or maybe some sort of bursitis.
> 
> I'd go see a good *orthopedic or sports PT or MD*.


This. They can do alot more for you than us internet weirdos.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Henry Porter said:


> This. They can do alot more for you than us internet weirdos.




yeah, gonna try to get into my PT Wed morning.

Thanks everyone for the replies.


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

"maybe some sort of bursitis."

This is what I was thinking . . . I had lots of hip issues and at 35, got my hip replaced (b/c of an injury I had when I was little - Slipped capital femoral epiphysis - my left hip looked like an 80 y/os.)

I am racing again and have had no problems. Not that I am advocating it, but biking tends to be pretty gentle on hips, so I am sure once you find the root of the problem, you should be fine.


----------

